# Follow-up Loco Weekend (30" Baffin Big Girl)



## Fletcher (Aug 11, 2004)

Never seen a girl make a man this happy... 

Thanks Capt. Donk!!!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice!!!!! Congrats on an Awesome fish. I'll bet that the Brown boys are happy.
>E


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW! lifetime fish!.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Just wait till I get mine and you can see another man that happy lol


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

NICE!!!! congrats!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*pig*

thats a great fish! congrats


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

where did she go, wall, water .table?


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Looks like ...*



The Machine said:


> where did she go, wall, water .table?


According to the last picture, Looks like she's still swimming ??


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Nice*

Outstanding fish and thanks for the release.


----------



## fightinaggies (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats an awesome fish!!!!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice catch and release. Still looking for my 30+. :cheers:


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

awesome sow


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Pig of a fish - congrats!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

how much did it weigh? i notice most people dont post weights on here does it cause too much arguement or something?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Man...what a gorgeous trout! WTG and congrats! Greenie for u!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158908

says it was 8.75 pounds!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

What a beautiful fish! I hope you're going to get a replica mount of that!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That's about the only girl that could make me smile. 

Awesome catch


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

nice man that was on a cocky devil right


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*sweet*

*SWEET......**Work Suc&S*


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow what a fish congrats


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

You need to take that pic of you holding that pig, blow it up, and frame it.

Great job.


Kelly


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks like a Brown Devil Eye to me.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Pink Brown Devil Eye was the plastic this one was caught on, but others 27 1/2" and 28" were caught on plum Devil eye and the other plum assasin. They were a great group of guys. This could not have been much better, all for clients caught their personal best! Can't ask for more, the 2 other boat that fished ouf the lodge did well also. Regards hope to see you soon! Capt. Donk www.pocolocolodge.com


----------



## redfin18 (Aug 10, 2005)

What great pictures. I like the one with her on the Boga. Congrats on the catch and release.


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Those are some sweet pics Jim! Makes me want to take a break from school and come on down there haha. Only three more weeks and I'm done 

Jake


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice pics. Congrats on the big sow catch and release!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

:brew: DUDE!!!

Nice CPR on that fattie.


Rob D.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Donk, I replied to your PM earlier. Gimme a call in the next day or so.

Jake


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful fish, nice catch and release. An 8x10 framed photo will help you remember that trip!


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great fish! I took my 10 year old brother inlaw out in Nov.07 and he caught one close to that but he still doesn't know the significance <--- is that spelled right? of what he caught he probably will when he get's older. Anyhow GREAT FISH! and CONGRATS!


----------

